# Killington 12/30-31



## aaronbru (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm bringing in the New Year at Killington. I hope the skiing is good.  Has anyone been there in the past week?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 28, 2011)

Website says 3" so far today.  I'll be there on saturday and maybe sunday.  (depends on the hangover).

whatever its been lately, it has to be better by the weekend with the cold staying put for the rest of the week.  Crowds, now that will be another issue.  350,000 of your closest friends spread out among 12 trails.  bring the body armor.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 28, 2011)

2knees said:


> Website says 3" so far today.  I'll be there on saturday and maybe sunday.  (depends on the hangover).
> 
> whatever its been lately, it has to be better by the weekend with the cold staying put for the rest of the week.  Crowds, now that will be another issue.  350,000 of your closest friends spread out among 12 trails.  bring the body armor.



Finally getting out eh??  Looks like they could get up to 7 after todays blast..With possible LE snow all week..Hope its good!!  Im heading up mon-tues.

Steveo


----------



## andyzee (Dec 28, 2011)

Now at 6"


----------



## powhunter (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice! West Glade was reported to be nice today...Wonder if coops is open for the season??

Steveo


----------



## Nick (Dec 28, 2011)

Reeealll nice


----------



## andyzee (Dec 28, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Nice! West Glade was reported to be nice today...Wonder if coops is open for the season??
> 
> Steveo



Coops is always open, the road getting there can be a whole nother story. :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 29, 2011)

10+ little people.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 29, 2011)

I need a tour, I don't know where anything is at K


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 29, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> I need a tour, I don't know where anything is at K



Meet me at Snowshed at 11 for a tour of the mountain.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 29, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Meet me at Snowshed at 11 for a tour of the mountain.



I might take you up on that (except that your name and beard are a little intimidating).  I'll be with a group of 3 others so I'll have to ditch them for a bit.  I'll send you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 29, 2011)

I could use a tour also.  11:00 am at snowshed.  I shall be there.  look for.....


----------



## 2knees (Dec 29, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Finally getting out eh??  Looks like they could get up to 7 after todays blast..With possible LE snow all week..Hope its good!!  Im heading up mon-tues.
> 
> Steveo




finally is right.  i still have 2 days to burn before the end of january so if you go the following mon/tues, let me know.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 30, 2011)

2knees said:


> I could use a tour also.  11:00 am at snowshed.  I shall be there.  look for.....



Always on the lookout for little people! :flag::-D


----------



## bigbog (Dec 30, 2011)

2knees said:


> Website says 3" so far today.  I'll be there on saturday and maybe sunday.  (depends on the hangover).
> 
> whatever its been lately, it has to be better by the weekend with the cold staying put for the rest of the week.  Crowds, now that will be another issue.  350,000 of your closest friends spread out among 12 trails.  bring the body armor.



2knees,
Think of it like skiing Maine treelines...:wink:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 12, 2012)

Killington has been awesome early season this year... first place to open, and first place to open up a reasonable amount of terrain to consider it actual skiing..

I've been there twice so far once in early December and once in the end of December. At that point there was really no other place to go with as much terrain and diamonds open especially. It has been a lot of fun both days! Big groups of people from China and Russia and even Puerto Rico were there  it was great to meet people from around the world.

Conditions were generally good. Almost entirely man made snow. Skiing under the guns sort of sucks especially but its fun to walk into the base lodge with a beard full of dense snow and looking like frosty the snowman!

Can't say I've ever really preferred Killington before this year.. but they really stepped up their early season game and you have to respect that.


----------

